# cz help needed



## verminshooter29 (Apr 12, 2009)

hi guys my first post in the cz section.im from n ireland and am planning on buying a cz pistol for practical pistol and a little practice shooting.i have shot a glock 34 and a sp01 shadow. the glock felt too whippy in my hand.i like the extra weight of the cz and how it handles. the cz i shot was a 40 cal.my thumb had a hard time reaching the slide release lever and i had to do it with my left hand.due to the british pound/euro exchange rate the price of everything here has went sky high so a dealer has told me about a cz85 pistol in 9mm. it is brand new but has been sitting on a dealers shelf for a while so it would be a fair bit cheaper.i have also asked him for a price on a 9mm sp01 shadow. i am only a beginner so would appreciate any help or advise you guys could offer me on both these pistols.is the sp01 going to be miles in front of the normal 85 and will it be woth the extra cash? thanks


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

The CZ 85 is a very nice pistol. It has the same 4.7" barrel as the SP-01 although the frame has no rails (not a big concern for most shooters). The ambidextrous controls are a nice touch -they even made the slide-stop lever ambidextrous! The 85 has a manual safety unlike my SP-01 Tactical with ambi decock. I prefer decock though, admittedly, most prefer the manual safety for some archaic reason... 

If you can get the model 85 cheaper it would be a great investment in a fine firearm. I know the shadow has target sights and the competition hammer which some prefer but the sights are liable to snag on clothing if the pistol is carried concealed for personal defense. As a target pistol the Shadow is probably more appropraite right out of the box though either gun could be set-up per your preferences after purchase (for additional cost).

They're both great guns. Good luck in your decision and procurement processes.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I think Pistolero gave you the detailed and honest reply and left the decision to you...As for my opinion, i will go a little further with a personal advice.. if you are looking for a range gun for fun shooting..Both guns have the same accuracy..I shoot my SP01 Tactical and I shoot a friend's CZ 75 BD which is similar to the 85..I handle both guns the same way, and the accuracy is amazing in both guns..So if you are looking to save some money on the 85 go ahead, you are not comprimising accuracy in any way.


----------

